# Deprecated Video Driver



## CreativeGPX (Jan 31, 2014)

When I'm updating my ports with Portmaster I get the message that x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd is deprecated and, "If you are sure you can build it, remove the DEPRECATED line in the Makefile and try again." What should I do here?

What is the best driver I can get for my Radeon HD 5700 Series card? Any information I can find on the matter is from many years ago so I am wondering what the progress on this is?


```
===>>> Launching child to update xf86-video-radeonhd-1.3.0_5 to xf86-video-radeonhd-1.3.0_6

===>>> All >> xf86-video-radeonhd-1.3.0_5 (13/13)

===>>> Currently installed version: xf86-video-radeonhd-1.3.0_5
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd

	===>>> This port is marked DEPRECATED
	===>>> Abandond upstream since 2010


	===>>> If you are sure you can build it, remove the
	       DEPRECATED line in the Makefile and try again.

===>>> Update for xf86-video-radeonhd-1.3.0_5 failed
===>>> Aborting update
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 31, 2014)

radeonhd is an old driver that should not be used any more.  x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati has a radeon driver that will support that card.  See Installing KMS Ports.


----------



## CreativeGPX (Feb 1, 2014)

Alright, it looks like I have both installed on my system already. (FreeBSD 10 fresh installed a week ago) Is there a way to tell which one the system is using?

I went to the link you provided and followed the instructions there. Editing /etc/make.conf and then executing the Portmaster command it provided:

```
portmaster graphics/libdrm graphics/dri x11-servers/xorg-server \
    x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard \
    x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati graphics/libGL
```
failed in graphics/dri with:

```
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/ast_to_hir.cpp:52:
In file included from ../../../src/mesa/main/core.h:46:
In file included from ../../../src/mesa/main/imports.h:41:
../../../src/mesa/main/errors.h:84:31: error: unknown type name 'GLDEBUGPROCARB'
_mesa_DebugMessageCallbackARB(GLDEBUGPROCARB callback,
                              ^
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/ast_function.cpp:24:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_symbol_table.h:34:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/ir.h:33:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_types.h:31:
../../../src/mesa/main/mtypes.h:3420:4: error: unknown type name
      'GLDEBUGPROCARB'
   GLDEBUGPROCARB Callback;
   ^
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/ast_to_hir.cpp:52:
In file included from ../../../src/mesa/main/core.h:49:
../../../src/mesa/main/mtypes.h:3420:4: error: unknown type name
      'GLDEBUGPROCARB'
   GLDEBUGPROCARB Callback;
   ^
In file included from glsl_parser.yy:29:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/ast.h:30:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_parser_extras.h:35:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_symbol_table.h:34:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/ir.h:33:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_types.h:31:
../../../src/mesa/main/mtypes.h:3420:4: error: unknown type name
      'GLDEBUGPROCARB'
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/ast_expr.cpp:24:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/ast.h:30:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_parser_extras.h:35:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_symbol_table.h:34:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/ir.h:33:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_types.h:31:
../../../src/mesa/main/mtypes.h:3420:4: error: unknown type name
      'GLDEBUGPROCARB'
   GLDEBUGPROCARB Callback;
   ^
   GLDEBUGPROCARB Callback;
   ^
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/ast_type.cpp:24:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/ast.h:30:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_parser_extras.h:35:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_symbol_table.h:34:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/ir.h:33:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_types.h:31:
../../../src/mesa/main/mtypes.h:3420:4: error: unknown type name
      'GLDEBUGPROCARB'
   GLDEBUGPROCARB Callback;In file included from glsl_lexer.ll:27:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/ast.h:30:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_parser_extras.h:35:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_symbol_table.h:34:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/ir.h:33:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_types.h:31:
../../../src/mesa/main/mtypes.h:3420:4: error: unknown type name
      'GLDEBUGPROCARB'
   GLDEBUGPROCARB Callback;
   ^

   ^
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/ast_function.cpp:28:
In file included from ../../../src/mesa/main/core.h:46:
In file included from ../../../src/mesa/main/imports.h:41:
../../../src/mesa/main/errors.h:84:31: error: unknown type name 'GLDEBUGPROCARB'
_mesa_DebugMessageCallbackARB(GLDEBUGPROCARB callback,
                              ^
1 error generated.
1 error generated.
gmake[5]: *** [ast_expr.lo] Error 1
gmake[5]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
gmake[5]: *** [ast_type.lo] Error 1
2 errors generated.
In file included from glsl_parser.yy:32:
In file included from ../../../src/mesa/main/context.h:52:
In file included from ../../../src/mesa/main/imports.h:41:
../../../src/mesa/main/errors.h:84:31: error: unknown type name 'GLDEBUGPROCARB'
_mesa_DebugMessageCallbackARB(GLDEBUGPROCARB callback,
                              ^
gmake[5]: *** [ast_function.lo] Error 1
2 errors generated.
gmake[5]: *** [glsl_parser.lo] Error 1
2 errors generated.
gmake[5]: *** [ast_to_hir.lo] Error 1
1 error generated.
gmake[5]: *** [glsl_lexer.lo] Error 1
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src/glsl/bu                                   iltin_compiler'
gmake[4]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src/glsl'
gmake[3]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src/glsl'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-9.1.7'
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
```


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 1, 2014)

Sorry, I just posted a response to the same problem in another thread.  When you're upgrading X at the same time, do `pkg delete -f libGL dri` first.  I'll update the wiki.


----------



## CreativeGPX (Feb 1, 2014)

Great, that worked. Now that I rebooted though, the screen is cut off on the bottom and the right. Any ideas?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 1, 2014)

Could be an overscan problem, but it's really hard to tell without knowing more about the video card, the monitor, xorg.conf, and /var/log/Xorg.0.log.  But this is a new problem, so please start a new thread with an appropriate title.


----------

